# Please help



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay so I have 2 goats one male and one female that are about 1 year and 3 months old and I think the girl is bred but I'm not sure how can I tell?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you post pics of her? We would need her "pooch" ( Take a pic of her lady parts with her tail up (but not by you holding it) and pics of her overall.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok one sec


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

View attachment 71659
one overall (she was standing on the fence)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Try to get her just standing on the ground, and from the back or overview so we can see her right side.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and has she been exposed to the buck? and when?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

View attachment 71660


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes about 3 months ago


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

And do I sen a close or a farther pic of her "pooch"


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

View attachment 71661
View attachment 71662
View attachment 71663


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I vote yes, bred. Beautiful girl by the way, very healthy.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you so much I've been debating with myself over if she was bred or not


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

If you can please speed the word on her that I would like more opinions


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree...bred


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm new at this, but I would venture to say yes, she looks bred.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, looks bred.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Am I right that they have to be about 3 months preggo to be "pooch tested"


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

And the male and female should be separate right now also??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..bred...and yes...she should have her own pen...do you have other goats?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

No I don't have any other goats an I gave her her own pen


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Can you tell how far along she is with this "pooch test"?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

What are some precautions I should take to have her 1st pregnancy go smoother


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Others will know the answer better than I, but I don't think you can really tell how far along she is by her pooch test. However, you will see changes in it as she gets closer to delivery. At least I do with my does.

For a smoother pregnancy you could feed her raspberry leaves. They are very good for pregnant goats. If you don't have any fresh ones available you can order them at www.mountainroseherbs.com or other places.

Take care not to over feed her so the kids don't grow too fast or too large. On the other hand, be sure she has enough to eat, of course. Keep her free from stress as much as possible, be sure she had minerals available. Protect her from being rammed by other goats if you can.

That's all I can think of, but when others see your questions, you'll get more ideas.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Anything I should be worried or look out for during her delivery?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Make sure you are feeding her a good hay free choice and loose minerals. Make sure she is getting cooper in her mineral.

Fresh water so she stays hydrated. If there ia anyway to get another goat, they should not be alone, as I am sure that is why you got two. 

There are so many lists here of things you need to have on hand for the delivery, but a few things I tell everyone that asks me.

Good shoulder length OB gloves and LOTS of Lube. Two things I would never go a kidding season without.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you yay or neigh on sweet feed for her?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yay or neigh on sweetfeed for doe?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry for double post....


----------

